# Cheap cork initation on handle



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I left a Browning bait casting rod in my boat over a two day rain and the cork handle came apart. Turned out there was noting more than a cork initation wrap of some kind over and inner core. The handle was wrapped with imitation cork rather than a real cork handle.

Any way to repair/restore the handle???


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Mudhole and other rod building supplies carry the cork tape. You can also use the rubber shrink wrap on the rear grip if you want something more durable. 

If you don't have a rod builder, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> I left a Browning bait casting rod in my boat over a two day rain and the cork handle came apart. Turned out there was noting more than a cork initation wrap of some kind over and inner core. The handle was wrapped with imitation cork rather than a real cork handle.
> 
> Any way to repair/restore the handle???


Sure you can strip it down or replacing from the bottom up is very possible. either way the blank is worth saving. It can be done by cork rings also ream the cork to size soak in a pan of very hot water and the cork become flexible. you will need a lath and clamps doing it this way. If all else fails stretch some EVA on it. A heat gun will remove the seat for you just be careful what your doing


----------

